
Nanometer Transistor - mimimimi
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/news/one-nanometer-transistor-keeps-moores-law-relevant-another-year/?utm_source=All+About+Circuits+Members&utm_campaign=4750683ae7-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_16&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2565529c4b-4750683ae7-266134265/
======
velox_io
I'd imaging carbon nanotubes will also holdup better to electron-migration
than silicon? I love how technology pushes the limits of physics.

It seems like ages ago that we thought we reached the limits of mechanical
hard-drive capacity (where the magnetic heads would flip neighbouring bits).
Then the perpendicular storage literally created another dimension from
nowhere!

